# been away from the forums



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

but Im just cheking in every now and then, I had a lapsus warpsus (osease que no rodé) for the better part of january and the first week of february because of a cold (y cuando pasó la gripe me entró un grave caso de fiaca aguda). 
but the good thing is I didnt stay off too long and decided to return to riding on my trusty 'ol hardtail. 
I rode the usual trails on the HT for a couple of weekends and then switched back to my FS and it was like falling in love for the first time all over again!  the ride was so much smoother, pedaling felt easier and on the way down it was just excelent. 
seriously, I advice those of you who ride a FS full time to make the switch for a couple of weekends and then see what im talking about. 

on a side note: this weekend I didnt get to ride, I had to go to Leon Gto, to watch the World Rally Championship on their visit to North America. So to make up for the loss of ride time on the weekend Im going out for a quick spin right now! :thumbsup: 
c'ya


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> on a side note: this weekend I didnt get to ride, I had to go to Leon Gto, to watch the World Rally Championship on their visit to North America...


You post is totally worthless without pics. :nono:

Besides, we were being one less Homer happy... But now you're back... Oh, well...

Talking 'bout Homers... Where is Mada?? Did he finally quit riding at all? He wasn't that far from that anyways...

Oddly... I'm on a riding streak... I've been riding often as of late.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

on a side note: this weekend I didnt get to ride said:


> WRC Kicks ass big time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I was there too, awesome show I had a blast I compare rally racing to Mountain biking Its always a lot more fun an exciting when You DO IT on dirt ( Sorry to hurt your feelings closet roadies    )
> 
> Dirt Rules :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> ( Sorry to hurt your feelings closet roadies    )
> 
> Dirt Rules :thumbsup:


I'm a closet MTB'er...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> I'm a closet MTB'er...


 I Kinda wonder wether thats a good or a bad thing


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> but Im just cheking in every now and then, I had a lapsus warpsus (osease que no rodé) for the better part of january and the first week of february because of a cold (y cuando pasó la gripe me entró un grave caso de fiaca aguda).
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, prometo mandarles las fotos luego, (las tengo que subir primero y por el momento no tengo tiempo)

y luis... ya sé que debería salir mas a rodar teniendo el cerro atrás de mi casa pero cuando salí de la gripe me vino una racha bien pesada en la chamba y pues lo único que quería era dormir hasta tarde... ahh pero por eso ayer salí a darme una vuelta rapida despues de comer para aprovechar el cerro!!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos; entonces ya podemos ir pensando en la mini reunion de flutzeros? Yo en cuanto tenga mi chok de regreso estoy mas puesto que un calcetin!

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice to have you back, triphop!

ummmm... WRC


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ride with the Flux owners*



arivas said:


> Saludos; entonces ya podemos ir pensando en la mini reunion de flutzeros? Yo en cuanto tenga mi chok de regreso estoy mas puesto que un calcetin!
> 
> El Rivas


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya está , yo le aviso a Trihop y a un cuate del DF que también tiene Flux , hay que decirle a Vizcaíno que se la pida prestada (Flux ) al que se la vendió ja ja ja

Si a alguien le falta su Flux , avisen para que mande traer unas cuantas....ja ja ja y on 2008

Ahora que si no quieren gastar aquí hay un cuate que puede hacer calcomanías de Turner y de Flux y se las pueden pegar a sus bicis para que den el gatazo ja jaja

Para que no tenga conflicto de interes , a mi Spider le voy a pone calcomanías de Turner y a mi flux le voy a poner logos de Intense , van a quedar de poca ....ja ja ja

the las biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, some pics, uploading is taking some time, be patient:

Hirvonen on the famous jump on SS 11 on day two. (on a side note, I will probably not try this spot for the next rally in 2010, it gets too crowded and most of the people there are drunk)










Both Suzuki cars had some engine problems, and this is how they looked on saturday, I like the looks of it though.










the C4, beautiful car. (not Loebs car)


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Mind if I join in?

[URL="







[/URL]

You da man¡ You da man¡


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Loeb is an idiot but, hell.... he drives really good


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Mind if I join in?
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


Nice drift


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> WRC Kicks ass big time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I was there too, awesome show I had a blast I compare rally racing to Mountain biking Its always a lot more fun an exciting when You DO IT on dirt ( Sorry to hurt your feelings closet roadies    )
> 
> Dirt Rules :thumbsup:


Hey! fellow WRC and MTB fan! so, what stages did you see? and did you take any pics? perhaps we could swap some shots (I also got 2007 in digital, 2005 and 2004 in print)


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

triphop said:


> Hey! fellow WRC and MTB fan! so, what stages did you see? and did you take any pics? perhaps we could swap some shots (I also got 2007 in digital, 2005 and 2004 in print)


I was only able to attend the SS at the autodromo couldn´t make it to the stages, I was kinda busy so I went to Leon only on sunday, I wanted to see Loeb win his heat but I guess He didnt want to take any chances considering that he had pretty much won the rally, I didnt take to many picures though, I was so excited watching the race that i kinda forgot about the cam    ,

What stages did you go to?


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

triphop said:


> Hey! fellow WRC and MTB fan! so, what stages did you see? and did you take any pics? perhaps we could swap some shots (I also got 2007 in digital, 2005 and 2004 in print)


It pretty much looks like we were seating or standing in the same area I had exactly the same view of this picture, perhaps You saw me there,Did you happen to see a drunk guy that was being taken away by the cops? ...... It wasnt me but I was somewhere around there ((just kidding    )


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> It pretty much looks like we were seating or standing in the same area I had exactly the same view of this picture, perhaps You saw me there,Did you happen to see a drunk guy that was being taken away by the cops? ...... It wasnt me but I was somewhere around there ((just kidding    )


nahh this is saturday,

I hit SS11, the SSS on saturday and SS19 on sunday.

the most Ive gotten to see on a single day is 3 stages in 2004


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I did record this video at the aoutodromo though


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

triphop said:


> nahh this is saturday,
> 
> I hit SS11, the SSS on saturday and SS19 on sunday.
> 
> the most Ive gotten to see on a single day is 3 stages in 2004


I thought it was sunday´s

Who were you cheering for?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I thought it was sunday´s
> 
> Who were you cheering for?


Im a Solberg fan, however Im hoping Hirvonen might give Loeb a fight this year and looking forward for Suzuki to score some points


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

triphop said:


> Im a Solberg fan, however Im hoping Hirvonen might give Loeb a fight this year and looking forward for Suzuki to score some points


He did´t do that good this year huh.

Why is it that theres not gonna be rally next year? Do You know anything about that?

and also do you think it would be a good idea to combine both of our favorite passions MTB and WRC, I mean to get to the stages riding our bikes, I know they close the roads to cars but you think we could be able to get there by bike?
Riding from Leon of course that is, and maybe some people from this forum that live in different parts of the country and also like car racing could have a little get together there carne azada and beer included    .

Does it sound like a good idea to You?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Does it sound like a good idea to You?


Why not??

Rocky Rene told me he is planning on going next year and I love WRC too (I just don't follow as closely as I do F1). I could be going too.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> and also do you think it would be a good idea to combine both of our favorite passions MTB and WRC, I mean to get to the stages riding our bikes, I know they close the roads to cars but you think we could be able to get there by bike?
> .


that's how I got the pic I posted above 2 years ago.....the german stages of WRC takes place about 30 minutes away by train from where I live....so we grab the train and ride with bikes following the stages....sometimes we manage to see the cars twice in the same stage because we can get down the mountain in a more direct fashion :ihih:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

crisillo said:


> that's how I got the pic I posted above 2 years ago.....the german stages of WRC takes place about 30 minutes away by train from where I live....so we grab the train and ride with bikes following the stages....sometimes we manage to see the cars twice in the same stage because we can get down the mountain in a more direct fashion :ihih:


Yeah maybe we could do that here too, Its just a matter of hooking up with some MTB´ers from Leon to show us the trails.

Cool pic by the way


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Cool pic by the way


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> Why not??
> 
> Rocky Rene told me he is planning on going next year and I love WRC too (I just don't follow as closely as I do F1). I could be going too.


That would be awesome :thumbsup: , Let´s organize something u p


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> He did´t do that good this year huh.
> 
> Why is it that theres not gonna be rally next year? Do You know anything about that?
> 
> :


thats how the calendar is squeaduled, the FIA is trying out having diferent rallies the next couple of seasons spreading them over a two year period. its suppoused to make things a bit more even for younger drivers as the stages in the new rallies are going to be new for everyone.

so, next rally in mexico is gonna be in 2010, about the bikes, might come in handy to reach viewing spots farther than you coud do by walking. but to get to see the cars twice in the same stage we might need some local knowledge


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

so said:


> I know some mtbikers from Leon maybe they could help us out on that situation :thumbsup:


----------

